# Any dedicated pistol hunters out there?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have hunted with my TC Encore 44 magnum pistol with a 12" barrel for years. Last spring I talked to Mike Bellm and he suggested cutting the barrel. We went back and forth. He wanted to go all the way down to 6" and I thought 7.5" was enough so he cut and crowned it at that length. It shoots great and is a lot easier to handle. 

It has a AT3TACTICAL red dot mounted. I have found this brand very reliable at half the price of my Burris scopes. They just released a 3X red dot and I will have it on top of my Ruger Deerfield next season. Was having a hard time finding the dot on a target so putting the front siight on the barrel helped a lot. You don't want a deer or hog to appear and waste precious time looking for the dot. 

The gun fits perfect in the holster in the picture. Much easier to tote than a rifle. If you hunt in places where a pistol makes sense then I recommend TC.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Since I am talking about hunting pistols I wanted to show you my CVA Optima MZ pistol too. I am not sure but I don't think CVA sells them any longer. It is a 50 caliber with a 14" barrel. Had a custom holster made. It will easily shoot a target out to 50 yards and probably farther. If you pistol hunt I would also suggest getting a mz barrel.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't pistol hunt exclusively, but I do occasionally hunt with my .308 encore pistol when I'm intending on being within 20-40 feet of deer. I can free-hand 50yd drt shots without hesitation, but I prefer closer the better shots. 
Sure, it could do 100+ yds but I don't have a pistol scope for it.

When I hunt in super thick areas, I tote the raging judge magnum. Loaded with 300gr jhp .454 casull ammo. You need something to penetrate the thick debris and take out the target and those 300gr cut their own trail.
Plus, it's 6 rounds compared to 1 using the encore. There's been a time or two I was glad I had those extra 5 rounds.

I can't say anything negative about the encore. It's a solid platform. 

However, as much as I enjoy the raging judge magnum, and it too is a solid platform, BUT I dislike the fixed sights. I dislike that there is no scope mount available for it. Sure they had one sometime ago, but apparently the recoil was more than it could handle, so it was discontinued. There's been another mount, but it too isn't up to snuff. I think it's discontinued also?
One day, I'll have it drilled and tapped, similar how the glock slide is drilled/tapped. Now glock has a mos model that's factory tapped and ready for optics. 

But I wouldn't trade it off for that discrepancy, I can hit open sights.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

CurDog are you the man in Milton that worked on my boat motor?


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

billyb said:


> Since I am talking about hunting pistols I wanted to show you my CVA Optima MZ pistol too. I am not sure but I don't think CVA sells them any longer. It is a 50 caliber with a 14" barrel. Had a custom holster made. It will easily shoot a target out to 50 yards and probably farther. If you pistol hunt I would also suggest getting a mz barrel.





billyb said:


> Since I am talking about hunting pistols I wanted to show you my CVA Optima MZ pistol too. I am not sure but I don't think CVA sells them any longer. It is a 50 caliber with a 14" barrel. Had a custom holster made. It will easily shoot a target out to 50 yards and probably farther. If you pistol hunt I would also suggest getting a mz barrel.


This is my cva. I can't decide if I like a scope or red dot on pistols for hunting. I put a bushnell Elite 3x7 on this. I have a burris fast fire on my Ruger Redhawk 454 with 7.5" barrel. This was my first year taking them in the woods. I didn't get to point them at anything so I can't judge the scope vs red dot for hunting.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought about putting a green laser dot on one. Not sure, but think they're illegal in Fl for hunting.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

CurDog ever since I left your house that day I have felt guilty because you took a lot of time helping me and didn't ask for payment. I have a TC Recoil Proof Pistol scope that I hardly used. It is a 2.5 x 7 variable x 28mm with a 1" tube. Still in the original box and is in excellent shape. I also have the 1 piece mount. It would make your TC Encore 308 pistol a 200 yard+ gun. I will make you a sweet deal on it if you would like. All you have to do is accept it as payment for the hours you spent working on my motor. Deal? This would solve my guilt issue and solve your problem of not having a pistol scope.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Eglinhunter I have went to a red dot on all of my guns this year. Shot a buck about 80 yards and it hit right where I placed the dot. I found a variable scope is better for long open shots and I hunt the swamp where I have to get on the target quickly and you can do that with a red dot. Next year I will have a 3 power dot on my Ruger Deerfield. Should be just the right amount of magnification for the woods I hunt.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

billyb said:


> Eglinhunter I have went to a red dot on all of my guns this year. Shot a buck about 80 yards and it hit right where I placed the dot. I found a variable scope is better for long open shots and I hunt the swamp where I have to get on the target quickly and you can do that with a red dot. Next year I will have a 3 power dot on my Ruger Deerfield. Should be just the right amount of magnification for the woods I hunt.
> [/QUO


 Thanks for the information. I Hunt very thick woods on Eglin. 50 yards and less would be the majority of my shots. Just started wearing glasses in the last few years. That's what got me trying a scope. I'll be looking for some red dots with magnification. The Burris speed bead feels good on my Revolver.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I like AT3Tactical. They just released a 3x recently and I will have one in a few weeks. You really don't need magnification for short distances. Magnification also means more weight. I have their Micro Dot and their RD50 tube dot on pistols. My 308 is topped with a Burris FastFire.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a “dedicated” pistol hunter..... yet, but on my way to doing some pistol hunting. Just ordered my 30/30 barrel for my G2, i’ll be putting a Burris FFIII on it before season starts. Really gonna try and put a 200+ pound buck on the ground with it next year, I know where to do it, just gonna have to put in some time. 

For the most part, most of my shots can be made with a pistol, so Im hoping to have some opportunities next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an old Burris FastFire and they are quality scopes. Mine doesn't have click adjustment just a small screw for that. It is a pain cause you can touch the screw and it will move an inch. Also the dot on mine self adjust with light. I think the new ones have several manual settings. The newer models are much nicer.

Not telling you what to do but I like AT3Tactical as much or more than Burris. Lifetime warranty at half the cost. Bought a red dot in February 2020 and used it little so when I saw they had the new 3X scope I emailed them and asked if I could trade up. I would have accepted a credit for half of what I originally paid but after I sent them my receipt they gave me that amount off the price of the new scope. Can't ask for better service than that.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I assume CurDog didn't read the post about my offer.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

DD I am not trying to tell you what to do but since you will have a pistol that will shoot 100+ yards I would consider a red dot with magnification. I did not like my variable scope even when I had a 7mm08 barrel and that is why I am offering it to CurDog. If I had shots at 100+ yards the 7mm08 caliber would be my choice. Vortex and AT3TACTICAL have 3X red dots and with longer shots it will make a difference. My eyes are a lot older than yours and I have issues even seeing a target at 50 yards so zeroing is difficult with a 1X scope. Having a 3X would make it much easier to see the target especially if you want a 100 yard zero. It will add a few ounces, maybe 12, to the total weight of the gun but a young guy like you should be able to handle it.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

billyb said:


> CurDog ever since I left your house that day I have felt guilty because you took a lot of time helping me and didn't ask for payment. I have a TC Recoil Proof Pistol scope that I hardly used. It is a 2.5 x 7 variable x 28mm with a 1" tube. Still in the original box and is in excellent shape. I also have the 1 piece mount. It would make your TC Encore 308 pistol a 200 yard+ gun. I will make you a sweet deal on it if you would like. All you have to do is accept it as payment for the hours you spent working on my motor. Deal? This would solve my guilt issue and solve your problem of not having a pistol scope.


Been in the woods. Just seen your post about 20 minutes ago.
No need in feeling guilty about anything, I don't ever charge anyone for repairing anything, just a thank you works for me.
Now I'll feel guilty of you giving me the scope, because I value your scope more than the work I did.
If you give me a dollar amount, that'll make me feel less guilty.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought the scope years ago when I hunted with a 7mm08 barrel on my Encore pistol. It is great for long and short distance open shots but in the swamp it was hard for me to stay on the target especially if the target was moving between trees. I paid around $200 then and not sure what it is worth now because of age but I have been looking for a good cause to donate it to. My wife was cleaning the closet the other day and found it and an old Simmons Aetec both in original boxes. I had forgot about them. When you posted yesterday that you limit your shots to feet because you don't have a scope I immediately knew what I was going to do. Now we got to decide how to get it to you.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I do appreciate it. I'm heavy hunting right now, mostly all day. Gonna be a cold pup in the morning, but hoping this freeze will kick these does into estrus. They're still with offspring's but tarsals are lightly starting to turn light golden right now. Some are darker than others, and some hasn't changed at all. 
I don't get out your way too often, but I can make an exception. Just let me know where a good place to meet up with you, and I can leave the woods early. I swore I had your phone number, but maybe not?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

YR closed yesterday. I haven't seen a deer in a month. Everything just all of the sudden shut down. I assume you are hunting BW? I have never hunted on BW. May go to Eglin some this week.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

No, BW is closed until thursday I think, then late ML season opens then. I'm going to some PP a friend has, and I'm trying to pattern this 8 point. Just not a lot of time to do it, since he's nearing full rut and all normal trails are out the window now. Bought 4 extra cameras last week, 2 are cellular, so I have 10 cams out trying to find this guy. So far he's eluded the cellular cams, got him 2 nights ago on 1 reg. cam.
He's like a ghost, plus he's still running nocturnal. I'm heavy into de-scenting, so I know he's not scenting me or my previous set-ups. From the cam pics (what little I've got), show his tarsals are jet black. So he's searching for a gal.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I found plenty of big scrapes this year and never put a camera on any of them. Now that it is over I sure would have liked to at least seen some pictures of legal bucks. Next year I will do things differently. Instead of hunting in the deep swamp I am going to spend more time in the pine tree woods.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

Popped a few this year with the old hand gun. Stink pig was the old Bisley 44 mag. Also killed a hog earlier in the year. Missed a really nice buck about a month ago. 90 yds with the same Bisley 44. Had about 3 seconds to shoot. Thought I made a good shot. Neighbor behind us texed me the next week with these two photos. Asked if this was the deer I shot at with my pistol. I said yes. He said you almost got him. See second photo. What I get for rushing the shot.

Gun is a Ruger Bisley 44 Mag Leupold Base and rings, 2X Leupold Gun has a Belt Mtn Base pin, Kenny Power Custom Pawl, Wolf springs. Shoots sub 2" at 100 with 240 XTPs.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

Few more from years past.
12' G2 44mag
4" S&W 29
Ruger Bisley 45 Colt
MGM Custom Encore 356 Win
MGM custom Encore 308 Win
In that order


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I assume the guy in the back of the truck killed the buck you shot at?


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

billyb said:


> I assume the guy in the back of the truck killed the buck you shot at?


That is correct.
If you look at the second photo you can see where I just skimmed his back.
One inch lower and I would have stoned him.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My Encore is deadly out to 50 yards but never shot anything much farther than that. Been thinking about a Taurus Raging Hunter for next season.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Woowee!! My dirty-30 barrel finally came in! Now all gotta do is make my mind up on what red dot I wanna put on it and come up with a load that it likes and i’ll be ready! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you enjoy pistol hunting as much as I have.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

billyb said:


> I hope you enjoy pistol hunting as much as I have.


I blew 20 rounds through it today just plinking, LOVE IT! 

I loaded a few different loads this evening to see what I can get to shoot best through it, over the next few weeks I should have a load developed that I can depend on. 

Im gonna hunt with it exclusively next season to get a good idea of how it performs. I CANT WAIT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Much easier to tote than a rifle. Get a good holster.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ordered me a a 2 MOA Ultradot today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I found that the front sight helps find the dot when you are in a hurry. If I were you I would not remove it so you don't have to hunt the dot. You will enjoy this pistol.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got it mounted up, sight in tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

After an afternoon of blowing 55 test rounds through this thing, I finally came up with a couple loads the dirty-30 likes. 

The red tip is a 150gr Hornady FTX pushed by 29.5gr of IMR3031. The soft point is a 160gr Speer HotCor pushed by 30.5gr of the same. 

Im probably gonna lean more toward the FTX, not able to get the velocity from the 14” barrel for the HotCor to do much expanding. Gonna try both though and see how each performs. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

